# What a pain



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got overenthusiastic about a new cigar. Got it from a place that like a certain species does not clothe its women.

What a production. 2 bands per cigar. 




Some came out petty good. Some look like the local kindergarten had "glue day". Oh well live and learn.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

arn't those supposed to have 2 bands?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14560&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

As long as they taste good right Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> arn't those supposed to have 2 bands?





da klugs said:


> What a production. 2 bands per cigar


Ummm.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I just had to have this entire fiasco explained to me in private by thurm.

I feel stupid but better now.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

:r I went through the same thing Dave. Just smoke the ugly ones first!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Dave. Enjoy those cigars. Bands or no bands they are still good cigars.

Dinner time.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn, Dave .... I feel so sorry for you .......... Regional release RAs with crooked bands....


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Feel more then free to send me any defective ones for a decent viking burial

:w


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Man that does suck Dave! I hate putting those blank bands on my cigars, much less I'd hate to put 50 bands on 25 cigars! :al


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Damn, Dave .... I feel so sorry for you .......... Regional release RAs with crooked bands....


Hey it was sort of fun. My version of being a cigar hobbyist is more in the smoking vs. gluing little pieces of paper back on them. Next time .... subcontracting.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dave..... for a nominal fee of 2 of your specially banded cigars, I would've done it for you 


:r
XXX


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Dave..... for a nominal fee of 2 of your specially banded cigars, I would've done it for you
> 
> :r
> XXX


See that's what I'm talkng about. 

I really kind of enjoyed it. Mind numbingly theraputic.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Dave, what kind of glue did you use for that?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Or you could have waited and had them shipped intact....some people have no patience......too funny!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> Or you could have waited and had them shipped intact....some people have no patience......too funny!


We KNOW he has no patience...he doubtless has a spare of each band cause he already smoked one lol

PaulMac


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

has to be one of the most enjoyable pains ever klugs...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd recognize that box anywhere Dave. I have put way too many bands back on myself. At least the shipping is fast and the service is great.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I too have received many a box from the same reliable vendor....and I got pretty good at re-banding! but it IS time consuming!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> Dave, what kind of glue did you use for that?


Went to a rolling event last year. The Puros Indios roller gave me a baggie of "magic powder". I just need to learn not to mix 3000 band batches.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you buy cigars from a vendor that takes the bands off, consider buying cabinent cigars that do not have bands. I use to buy a lot of cigars in Europe and figured it was easier to deal with cigars with no bands (at Customs), rather than trying to be sneaky or explaining where the cigars came from...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmmm, I actually like putting the bands on! It's like spending quality time with your cigars, doing little arts and crafts projects before putting them to bed


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

This is very humorous; especially the first few posts.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> If you buy cigars from a vendor that takes the bands off, consider buying cabinent cigars that do not have bands. I use to buy a lot of cigars in Europe and figured it was easier to deal with cigars with no bands (at Customs), rather than trying to be sneaky or explaining where the cigars came from...


Cabinet cigars have bands now


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

i am curious if Juan Lopez #1 and 2 have bands. i don't have any from 04 or 05. can anybody confirm if JL is banding thier cab cigars?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've only seen 1 cab of JL2's from 04 and they were bandless. As far as I know Mike JL is still going commando.


XXX


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

coppertop said:


> i am curious if Juan Lopez #1 and 2 have bands. i don't have any from 04 or 05. can anybody confirm if JL is banding thier cab cigars?


I recieved 2 boxes of '05 JL#2's when they were on special a month or so ago. They DID NOT have bands which I thought was odd but I just went with it :w


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

The JL 2's I got DID NOT have bands either. :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Cabinet cigars have bands now


Not all though, Upman Connaisseur No. 1, HdM Epicure No. 2, Bolivar Belicoso Cab's, just to name a few&#8230;. Also, torpedo style cigars are easier to take the bands off of.

Here's a good reference for Swiss market: http://www.intertabak.ch/f/20sortiment/20A10marken.shtml


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> i am curious if Juan Lopez #1 and 2 have bands. i don't have any from 04 or 05. can anybody confirm if JL is banding thier cab cigars?


The JL #2's from 05 are bandless also...


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Dave,
Just think how valueable those cigars would be if you became president
Flash forward 20 years to the LOLH 25 auction....

We have 1 box of 2005 RA Emencias re-banded personally by President Klugs 
prior to his term in the oval office. Let's start the bidding at "______".
:u


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> Dave,
> Just think how valueable those cigars would be if you became president
> Flash forward 20 years to the LOLH 25 auction....
> 
> ...


True but those pesky questions might be a problem.

So you did inhale?

How about the bong water?

_Well yes I drank it but ... I'm pretty sure I didn't enjoy it._


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Not all though, Upman Connaisseur No. 1, *HdM Epicure No. 2*, Bolivar Belicoso Cab's, just to name a few&#8230;. Also, torpedo style cigars are easier to take the bands off of.


i disagree.
i had a 50 cab of Epi 2s from 04 that had bands on it. i know a LOT of other members here can confirm that the Epi 2s that they got from me had bands. i also split that cab with D. Generate, and he got the box they came in (i kept the generic box the cab of RASS we split came in), and he also can confirm that those Epi 2s DO have bands on.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

IHT said:


> i disagree.
> i had a 50 cab of Epi 2s from 04 that had bands on it.


I had an 04 Epi2 cab with bands as well.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Any Epi 2 Cab with bands on must have come out at or around mid 04.
Currently, all cigars in cabs coming out of Cuba *"should"* have bands on them.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> Any Epi 2 Cab with Bands on must have come out at or around mid 04.
> Early 04, it and all cabs coming from Cuba were bandless.


I must have had old boxes and I am not an Epi 2 fan so much anymore. The Upman Connaisseur No. 1 is a better cigar for a similar size and style. The last 15 years of Cubans becomes a blurr after while.... :hn


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> Any Epi 2 Cab with bands on must have come out at or around mid 04.
> Currently, all cigars in cabs coming out of Cuba *"should"* have bands on them.


Not Juan Lopez #2....many brothers including me have received them with NO bands.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The offical Habanos Distributors Websites worldwide show how the cigars are boxed. Many do not have bands in the pictures.


----------

